# Gonna do it



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Ok, for my college graduation (finally, but that's another story) gift I am getting another lab. This one is coming from hunting lineage, from a breader in S.E. Ohio. I put down a deposit on the next litter for first pick, after visiting the place. My question is this-

Since I am going to train this one myself for ducks, and upland (grouse, dove) retrieving. Do you guys have any suggestions/references that any of you used? I am looking for a quality book, video, magazine, website, etc. for research. Just wandering what any of you guys found helpful.

I will post pics of the little guy when I get him and thanks!


----------



## JOHNB (Jul 17, 2006)

Buy a subscription to Gun Dog magazine. Great training tips & advice. This magazine is only about gun dogs, with a featured breed each month. I read it cover to cover.

Also you might want to check out the hunter's trials in northern Ohio. There's many good dogs & owners are allways breeding good ones.


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

The 10 Minute Retriever by John and Amy Dahl is a must have, and one other is Dave Duffy trains gun dogs. Both of these worked great for me. Also an obediance class will help too. We have a house lab that flushes phesant all day log She retreives too but I need to to some brush up work. Good luck.


----------



## linen0ise (Oct 3, 2006)

DarbyMan said:


> Ok, for my college graduation (finally, but that's another story) gift I am getting another lab. This one is coming from hunting lineage, from a breader in S.E. Ohio. I put down a deposit on the next litter for first pick, after visiting the place. My question is this-
> 
> Since I am going to train this one myself for ducks, and upland (grouse, dove) retrieving. Do you guys have any suggestions/references that any of you used? I am looking for a quality book, video, magazine, website, etc. for research. Just wandering what any of you guys found helpful.
> 
> I will post pics of the little guy when I get him and thanks!


I've had my new pup for a year now and these are the best programs to get your retriever started. I'm not an expert, but I've learned alot from the experts over the last year.

This is the best puppy DVD:

http://www.gundogsupply.com/soberetrdvdw.html


The 10 Minute Retriever is good read for the overview of the
dogs development but I feel falls short on detail when drilling and performing the advanced training. 

From Force Fetch and forward there are two complete systems that most retriever trainers are using:

Evan Grahm's Smartwork Series: There are two books and then DVD's to fill in any questions you might have on the material. The Smartfetch DVD I'm told is the best resource from beginning to end on performing the steps correctly.

http://www.rushcreekpress.com/page2booksdvds.html

The other system is by Mike Lardy's Total Retriever Training system. http://www.totalretriever.com/ . Both of the trainers follow the Rex Carr method and have subtle differences. 

Either one of these systems are available at all the big gun dog supply websites and each have message boards with plenty of discussion on the subject.

Hope that helps


----------

